# Photo too large?



## Woodlvr (Nov 28, 2006)

I am trying to post a picture of a Holiday pen but when I try to upload it I am told that it is too large. It says the picture can only be 90kb(?). So I cropped my picture and tried to take the picture as close as I coule with only the pen in the picture, to no avail it did not work.  Does any one have any suggestions?  I have read through some of the threads but did not find out anything to help.   Thank you.
[)]
Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 28, 2006)

Try the picture resizer here. http://tinyurl.com/2meyw
  It's free and works great.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 28, 2006)

Try reducing the width of the picture so it's about 640 pixels wide.  That's usually sufficient to bring the file to less than 90K.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you Jim and Lou.[]


----------



## Jamie (Dec 4, 2006)

Lower the pixels on your camera or scanner or run it threw a Photoshop or similar type program. If you go by inches, about 6 or 7 will work for the longest dimension. That should put it in the 640 pix range. Good luck.


----------

